# how do I remove leisure battery?



## dumbo1967 (Mar 2, 2010)

*removing Leisure Battery*

Can you advise me on how to remove the leisure battery in my McLouis. it is located under the driver seat....please tell me I dont have to remove the seat......


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

hello dumbo67, I've split your query out from the other thread...


----------



## badger750 (Nov 1, 2009)

i have not done 1 on your vehicle but lots of transits and mercs in the past and sorry but they have to have the seat taken out its the only way to get to the battery terminals and have enough space to get the battery out normally 4 or 6 bolts or nuts hold it down and then just lift the seat off but becarefull they can be heavy 

terry


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Dumbo,
My Fiat seat has to come off just to check the electrolyte.

Ray.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi I agree I don't have your MH but the Fiat is the same you have to take out the 13mm bolts in the frount and there's two alan countersunk bolts at the rear... and be carefull as the seats are very heavy, then you can get at the battery.... hope that helps


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

My 2006 Fiat CI is under the seat on the passenger side.

Yep the seat is best removed or at least held up by someone else.

I undid the bolts right on the bottom to the floor as I looked at the ones on the seat itself and didn't fancy those.

I needed to remove the headrest too.

My battery also had a clamp on it holding in down to the floor so it didn't move in transit.

Ben


----------



## dumbo1967 (Mar 2, 2010)

*Leisure Battery*

Thanks everyone first time user cannot believe how quick I got a reply not what i wanted to hear though. The only reason why I need to do this is because the battery sometimes charges really well and sometimes it doesnt charge at all. Any ideas on what could be causing this and how I could correct this


----------

